# Craigavon Meet up - Wed 6th May



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Hi

On Wednesday 6th May at 7.00pm we have a meet up at Craigavon Area Hospital. A reflexologist will come along for some advice and pampering. If interested, then please come along to the main entrance of Craigavon Area Hospital and ask reception for directions and the room number for the meet up. It will be in the Medical Education Centre of the hospital. I N UK ran a similar session in November last year and it was very well received. If you can let me know you plan to go that would be great.

Sharon, I N UK Regional Organiser for N. Ireland


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Sharon i will try and make it

Ta


----------



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Any takers for Wednesday evening for some trial reflexology. Rooms 2 an 3 MEC, Craigavon Area Hospital from 7-9pm. It is great for stress levels and claims to keep hormones in balance. We all need all the help we can get when proceeding through infertility issues!! Hope to see you there. Just reply here. T*hanks Shaz, RO N. Ireland, IN UK*


----------



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

More reponses please - less lurkers !!!!


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi, I will be there. Think Galaxy girl is going too, she doesn't be on here much.


----------



## niceday1971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi

I will be there too and I think DH is coming along too.

Lx


----------



## yellazippy (May 10, 2008)

I`d like to come but am a tad nervous


----------



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

you know me ! i will be there with bells on !


----------



## niceday1971 (Oct 20, 2008)

yellazippy said:


> I`d like to come but am a tad nervous


Hi

it will be my first time as well. Don't worry sure we are all in the same boat!

Lx


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Yellazippy,

You will be fine , honestly, all the group are very friendly, I bet you will really enjoy it if you give it a go, there's nothing to be nervous about   Hope to see you there   

Niceday, and all you other lovely ladies,  see you's there then   . Don't forget to bring some nice biscuits for a wee cuppa


----------



## niceday1971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Your not bad craic glitter!   What kinda biccies do you like!

Lx


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

niceday1971 said:


> Your not bad craic glitter!  What kinda biccies do you like!
> 
> Lx


    Any kind!!!!!!!!


----------

